# H or H



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Aitch or

Haytch

I thinks its Aitch


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Aitch or
> 
> Haytch
> 
> I thinks its Aitch


For me it's always the former.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> For me it's always the former.


Ditto


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

-----"-----


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you live in 'arlow, you don't worry about H's at all!

Although people in Epping seem to pronouce it Hepping! :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Definitely an Aitch man myself. My 5 year old was trying to convince me it should be Haytch the other day but I soon set her straight :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why?

Are you planning to stalk the ex-Steps star and want to know what to shout out from your hiding place as he passes by?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

It is officially "Aitch"  although most people use "haytch"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hay is for horses - just like H is hay'itch


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just like J is J'ay rather than the most annoying J'iiiiii


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoan


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kell said:


> Why?
> 
> Are you planning to stalk the ex-Steps star and want to know what to shout out from your hiding place as he passes by?


No just wondered my daughter's reading is really coming on at school and they seem to be teaching her Hungry Hippo is spelt with a haytch, and i was correcting her then i thought maybe it's just me. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> scoan


s'gone :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> scoan


?


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes - s'gone

Sonny or Soany?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Good one for people born in England -

Wales & Whales


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Good one for people born in England -
> 
> Wales & Whales


"That annex where they speak funny..."


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...


Ok let's be clear here:

Main Entry: aitch 
Pronunciation: 'Ach
Function: noun
Etymology: French hache, from (assumed) Vulgar Latin hacca
: the letter h

'Haytch' is nothing more than a pervasive affectation that is passed though the population by other people similarly affected. A bit like cold sores.

That anyone with this condition is allowed to teach other innocents English is appalling. Call OFSTED and complain to the school immediately. Correct your child at will.

What is truely alarming is that infected 'haytch' virus carriers are allowed to marry others. The next thing you know they are breeding, further spreading the affectation, then the language is completely f**ked and we all sound like we come from Romford.

Ye gads.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

saint said:


> Hay is for horses - just like H is hay'itch


yeh because sex is simple just like S is sessss????

aitch.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

by the way i am not a rashist!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

g-boy said:


> by the way i am not a rashist!!!!


Maybe so but you obviously can't spel


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

saint said:


> g-boy said:
> 
> 
> > by the way i am not a rashist!!!!
> ...


not aware there was a correct spelling for words that don't exist :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Definately 100% "aitch".

Have double checked with a teacher and she advises that its politically incorrect to correct people who say "haitch" these days.

:? :? :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Definately 100% "aitch".
> 
> Have double checked with a teacher and she advises that its politically incorrect to correct people who say "haitch" these days.
> 
> :? :? :?


See what I mean? What's so offensive or sensitive about correcting mispronounciations?

...as a side issue, has anyone ever seen (or had to wear) a Dunce Cap?

Would there be a market for a Haitch Cap.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If you live in 'arlow, you don't worry about H's at all!
> 
> Although people in Epping seem to pronouce it Hepping! :roll:


Yeah same kinda thing here........Ask someone from Tilbury where they live and you get Tilbreeinitbruv


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Will do Gary and :lol: , What is also concerning my oldest (13) used to pronounciate (sp :lol: ) very well, and since her arrival at secondary school it has become dreadful, the most annoying of all is replacing 'th' with a 'f'

Its not even sarf its now saf


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

What about that song from the Pussycat Dolls where they sing "I wanna stick widge you" although it's actually titled 'Stikwitu'. It's no wonder kids can't talk properly these days when they have role models like these tarts and teachers who daren't correct their speech in case they are accused of being 'politically incorrect'.

It makes my blood boil. :twisted:

Oh, by the way, it's aitch and sgone.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Innit homie, dis gansta rap ting aint doin nuffink good to no one!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Innit homie, dis gansta rap ting aint doin nuffink good to no one!


Calm it Mr.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Just like J is J'ay rather than the most annoying J'iiiiii


I was just about to bring this up...I once had to get clarification from a girl named Jill as to whether the first letter of her name was between F and H or I and K as I had no idea what she was saying when she said J'iiiiii. That's Falkirk for you though.


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Just like J is J'ay rather than the most annoying J'iiiiii
> ...


Noticed this on the train a lot " the buffet is in coach Jiiiiiiii " wtf is that then


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

ToonToon said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Well I've now established that it is the letter between I and K. Hope that helps. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Brett, Saint,

Sightly OT, but yet still in same vein, what does "thrawn" mean in your strange language?

I finally caught up with the two magnificent James Grant* LPs, one of which is entitled "My Thrawn Glory." Wondered what it meant.

_*For music fans who think James Blunt, Damian Rice, Stephen Fretwell and all those David Gray wannabes are the dog's danglies, James Grant was lead singer with Love and Money in 90s, now writes great asongs and arranges them and performs them beautifully. A garyc Must Buy._


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've always thought it meant stubborn. J, any alternatives?


----------

